# Promising Young Woman- Anthony Willis



## dcoscina (Feb 7, 2021)

I caught this film last night and frankly, it blew me away. It was much more layered and nuanced than I'd expected. the directorial style is first-rate with a lot of locked camera shots, or else slow dolly shots or tracking shots. This is classic filmmaking at its best. Another staple of that era is the film's use of music as a strong presence whether it's pop songs, or else, Anthony Willis' effective string laiden score. It functions on the same level as the Herrmann or Goldsmith psychological thrillers but also has another dimension of warmth in some of its material. The central theme is based on a four note phrase that Willis' continually develops as the narrative unfolds. This attention to architecture is paramount in achieving a sense of dramatic cohesion and build. The score all feels of a piece rather than disparate, or incidental material accenting the film moment-by-moment. 

I cannot say enough great things about both film and score. I'm especially happy for Anthony as he's been co-composing for John Powell, Henry Jackman and HGW for a while. It's great that this film has allowed him to showcase his talents. 

For anyone interested, Willis also released two vocal pieces on Spotify last year that are stunning (he also scored How To Train Your Dragon: Homecoming which was an xmas special in 2019). The guy has range, skill, and talent.


----------

